# For the LADIES........Lovely ST Ladies.......???



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What kind of date would you like to have? and if you're not shy with whom on ST and why?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd kinda, sorta like to have a date with you, Sourdough,bu-u-u-ut! You'd probably make me go outside & pee in the snow, so never mind! :nana:

It *might* be a hoot to go someplace with FBB, *JUST* to find out if he's truly as "Bah! Humbug!" as he comes across. :hammer:

I think it would be great fun to hang out with Zong; he always makes me laugh. :happy2:

Overall, though, Elkhound is my favorite "fantasy date" - imagine sloshing in the mud in the barnyard together & takin' potshots at tin cans with the youth rifle he got for his niece! And, when we were all done doing that, we could pull weeds in the garden for a spell! Ahhhhh! That could be true love!!! :nanner:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

nehimama said:


> . . . probably make me go outside & pee in the snow. . .That could be true love!!!


* * * * * * * * *
ONLY, if you can write your name!:teehee:


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't really know that many men on here well enough to know who... but I'm sure we could have fun just kickin it in the sticks...crank the music up...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

copperkid3 said:


> * * * * * * * * *
> ONLY, if you can write your name!:teehee:


But, but, but. . . . I cain't spell! :teehee:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

nehimama said:


> But, but, but. . . . I cain't spell! :teehee:


* * * * * * * * *
doesn't really matter if you caint spell or not . . .

can you make an 'X' . . . . ? As long as someone else can see it and identfy it

as nehimama's "mark". . . . you should be (pardon the pun) 'good to go'! :heh::heh::heh:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

if I didn't have someone special, I'd say zong, but, sometimes he is scary.

There is one other, but it doesn't matter, because I have all I need.

Sourdough, you might be interesting (so is Alaska) but I think you spend too much time by yourself.

One other, but he dont post often, and as I said, I am happy.
So, I guess I just wasted a bunch of space . . . . ..


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

There's one particular guy on ST who could sit and read the phone book to me all evening and I'd call that a fabulous date!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

sherry in Maine said:


> if I didn't have someone special, I'd say zong, but, sometimes he is scary. . . . . ..


I ain't just scary some of the time, I'm scary all the time. It takes a heck of a lot to even be around me. I'm OK with the fact that my intensity is too much for most. Still, I'll always be me. If I'm a supernova in a universe of novas, I'm just who I am. If I'm a dark star in a universe of dim stars, thats who I am. I accept myself, and my place in the universe.

If the only person who ever could accept me, knowing that she could never understand me is dead and gone, thats OK too. She knew she could never understand me, but she knew she could always trust me. What's wrong with that??


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

sheeeesh, Steve, I needed to throw cool water on my eyes after I read that . . . . .

not judging ya, sweet baboo, just stating what I thought.

Didn't say I couldn't accept ya, just that you were scary.
Already lived with someone that intense and scary & sometimes I wasn't just an innocent bystander; I got burnt too!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

it was a compliment, Zong.. . . . . run with it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Sherry, you know how many times I get the unspoken "but"?? 
Used to be they'd say "you're a great guy, but just not for me" Then they'd say "You're a great guy, but..." Now, they say "You're a great guy" The "But" is still there, just not being said any more.
I don't see no compliments, nor putdowns either one. I'm just me. I like me, so I won't quit being me. I might not be easy to get along with, but I'm the same tomorrow as I was yesterday. I'm closer to the end than to the beginning. The book can't change now.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

There are so many great guys here on ST, I couldn't pick just one


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

zong said:


> Sherry, you know how many times I get the unspoken "but"??
> Used to be they'd say "you're a great guy, but just not for me" Then they'd say "You're a great guy, but..." Now, they say "You're a great guy" The "But" is still there, just not being said any more.
> I don't see no compliments, nor putdowns either one. I'm just me. I like me, so I won't quit being me. I might not be easy to get along with, but I'm the same tomorrow as I was yesterday. I'm closer to the end than to the beginning. The book can't change now.


Why are you hard to get along with do you think?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

i already answered this on your other thread ... want me to cut-n-paste it here too?

:donut:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

It was a compliment! (note to self NEVER compliment gnoz again)

Nothing wrong with intensity. One duty station I had when I was young/wild, was in Texas. In Texas, every where you went, each mom & pop place or big restauraunt, the condiment offered was fresh jalapenos. I LOOOOOVED them! Ate 'em on everything! On eggs, potatoes, in tortillas, on bread, on crackers with cheese, on my pizza!!!Ate them till water fell from my eyes, and still piled on more!
One day, centuries later, I some really hot peppers. It hurt! It hurt my tongue. It hurt my throat. It hurt my stomache. I still love them, but they dont love me . . . .I cant do that any more, Zong.

That's what I meant. I think you are great! (compliment) I think you'd be fun, and interesting. (compliment) It's all moot; I dont know why you are so up in arms about something that doesn't matter (my opinion)

Love ya! There's no 'but' . . . . no one says 'but' it only exists in your head.
Save your energy for something worth being angry about.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> i already answered this on your other thread ... want me to cut-n-paste it here too?
> 
> :donut:


Just the "who" part would be interesting... :shrug:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Me ??

Nobody likes me,
Everybody hates me,
Think I'll eat some worms....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

tambo said:


> Why are you hard to get along with do you think?


Because if I say today that "I'll always be here for you" that will be true forever because my obligations center on keeping my word and integrity. And that is very, very unpopular in a time when people change their life goals almost daily.

I don't understand what makes anybody run any more. And I suspect I really don't want to. My time is done, my ideals are old hat. And I will not change with the wind. So, I'm officially "old fashioned". Even though I do things you'd be shocked about. Same things I did for 40 some years, by the way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

sherry in Maine said:


> It was a compliment! (note to self NEVER compliment gnoz again)
> 
> Nothing wrong with intensity. One duty station I had when I was young/wild, was in Texas. In Texas, every where you went, each mom & pop place or big restauraunt, the condiment offered was fresh jalapenos. I LOOOOOVED them! Ate 'em on everything! On eggs, potatoes, in tortillas, on bread, on crackers with cheese, on my pizza!!!Ate them till water fell from my eyes, and still piled on more!
> One day, centuries later, I some really hot peppers. It hurt! It hurt my tongue. It hurt my throat. It hurt my stomache. I still love them, but they dont love me . . . .I cant do that any more, Zong.
> ...


I'm neither up in arms, nor angry. I'm not sure why you see that. I would never do or say anything to upset you, I just didn't get the "sometimes/scary" thing. Because I ask what that means don't mean I'm angry. It just means "what does that mean"
You know I consider you a friend, and I will not turn on you. So, there.
Energy can neither created, nor destroyed. A law of physics. Saved, I'm not so sure. I have often mentioned saving water by showering together though, so, I guess I can save energy. However, I'm engaged on a 30 year program to relax myself to death, so, I got rid of my energy some time ago.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

arcticow said:


> Just the "who" part would be interesting... :shrug:


:donut:

I have only had one man, from ST, make any serious effort to get to know me and/or share himself with me ... privately, out of the way of all the fun-n-games and giggles-n-grins, protecting us from onlookers.

Many men here have my curiosity, and you ALL have my sincere friendship/love ... but, so far, only one man has my attention and, quite frankly, that is y'alls loss.

((hug))

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would like to date:

Sourdough because he is super complicated and he lives in Alaska and I know he's got a sweet side and he's ruggedly handsome.

Brokeneck because he's a clown like me, and would get most of my jokes and let me be a dork besides have you seen him, wholly hot hot.

Substainabilly because he's awesome in gardening and very funny and I percieve him as a gentle soul 

Mr. Fox because he's witty and wise and I picture him being very romantic.

LA just so I can pick my nose and pass gas.

And the rest I would like to take on a group date and jello wrestle them....LOL


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I came back in here to clarify something because it bothered me.

I left my baby girl's birthday party cupcakes ... 60 of them, and all are waiting to be frosted and decorated for her special day tomorrow ... to tell y'all that I hope y'all don't take what I just said in a way I didn't intend, or take what I said in a direction I didn't intend.

I realized what I said could come across as egotistical, or high-n-mighty, and I truly don't want it to ... I am confident, yes, in who I am, but I am not thinking I am anything special, well, I am, but you know what I mean.

My main point is this: If any of you out there (male or female) sincerely have an interest in someone, and would really like to get to know that person on another level beyond "public ST persona" then, please, make an effort to get to know them ... if you have a specific question about someone, ask that someone ... don't be shy or nervous or whatever ... just reach out and touch someone.

Does that make sense? 

Otherwise, if you don't, you are the one losing out ... really.

The potential is GREAT here for a whole lot of us to bond and form real, lasting friendships.

I'm serious.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

arcticow said:


> Just the "who" part would be interesting... :shrug:


:donut:

and, dadgummit, lol, I have one more comment ... lololol ... okay, so, what you're saying is my proposal for a date night didn't phase you at all ... didn't pique your interest, didn't whet your appetite ... just my "who" ... lol

okay back to my baby's cupcakes ... had to come back one more time and make a funny, or call out a funny.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:rotfl:

Just my WHO-ha!

:rotfl:

say it real fast!

:rotfl:

dang i crack myself OUT

:rotfl:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I find a couple men super hot. I would love to spend some quality time with Mr. Samuel Adams, Mr. Johnny Walker, Mr. Jose Cuervo, Mr. Jack Daniels, etc.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> and, dadgummit, lol, I have one more comment ... lololol ... okay, so, what you're saying is my proposal for a date night didn't phase you at all ... didn't pique your interest, didn't whet your appetite ... just my "who" ... lol
> 
> okay back to my baby's cupcakes ... had to come back one more time and make a funny, or call out a funny.


Glazed honey, the "date night' is intriguing, but the _who_ is what makes it intriguing. Names must be named...... or it's the same old song and dance.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I have only had one man, from ST, make any serious effort to get to know me and/or share himself with me ... privately, out of the way of all the fun-n-games and giggles-n-grins, protecting us from onlookers.
> 
> ...




I THINK I AM GOING TO CRY...........:sob::sob::sob:


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Well...I'll go out on a virtual limb....there are a few here that are interesting in different ways....but I think Articow and Vicker are really nice guys....and very "for real"....I think Sourdough is talkative and that would be good...I think Zong is interesting but scares me to death...there are others but those would be my top pics....and I can't believe I am admitting this on a public forum...but what the heck....it's all for naught, right?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I jello wrestle Articow and vicker first...LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

It's things like this that drive grown men to drinking. If only I could afford a good serious drug addiction. *sigh*
Which is better, being all goofed up on hoppers, or all hopped up on goofers??


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I would hang out with Zong in the orchard and garden and throw stuff at him and goof around and learn how he grows such great produce, then wait for him to bake me some bread 

FBB I would take to someplace fun to see if he actually could smile or HAVE fun.


I think Vicker would be the one subjected to the KSC /Space trip because I think he is a closet space geek 

Copperkid and Marshloft I would take to an Obama rally :angel:

I don't know any of the others well enough to say, I think


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

You're hot. Come on down.
Dough don't rise at 20 below zero.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its all for naughty? WELL, id hope so lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> I THINK I AM GOING TO CRY...........:sob::sob::sob:




I hope you aren't being mean, or making fun of me.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

zong said:


> You're hot. Come on down.
> Dough don't rise at 20 below zero.


Its 44 here right now, above zero :happy2:


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Can I jello wrestle Articow and vicker first...LOL


LOL...Have at it girl !!!!....This should be very interesting...pictures if you please


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

This time of the year. I'd think that a hayride would be a great date .. and so would an afternoon visit to a winery, or a livestock auction, or a day taking photos of old barns and fences.. with an old-fashioned picnic basket filled with goodies....

There are several gentlemen on ST whom I imagine would enjoy my company and I theirs..


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

My oh My how could y'all choose?

Marsh and Elk and Ox (I know he's married but he still has my attention because he is wise) and if I were gay - Celeste has it in spades..

How on earth can you chose just "one"?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Copperkid and Marshloft I would take to an Obama rally :angel:


 Can I wear my Romney shirt?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Shygal said:


> Its 44 here right now, above zero :happy2:


37* Above here.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Marshloft said:


> Can I wear my Romney shirt?


:donut:

I have an empty chair next to my sign in the front yard



Anyway, last week I took my youngest miracle with me to vote ... When we walked into the auditorium, she yelled out real excited "well hello ever'body !!!! We're here to vote for Mick Rommey!!!!!"

Every head in the massive space turned to look, and smile .... you KNOW how quiet it is in the voting areas ... and, some even laughed.

I just blushed, grinned, and shrugged.

My little one beamed 

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know what a KSC/ Space trip is, but I quit the hard stuff years ago  I think jello wrestling with Fowler would be a riot, and then we could sit around the fire and fling poo. I would bring my own honey for Glazed.  I've known Shy on here for a long time, and she has always been intriguing. I would love to sit around a fire and talk with any of them. I can't keep up with the rest haha! I have no idea what I'd do for a date...
Play pool with Glazed, fling poo with Fowler, and explore with Shy, maybe make an apple pie or go fishing.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

(((( sounds Good ))))


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Say gurls rule and boys drool...and I'll let you up!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mmphgurglebubbashlikz.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Fowler said:


> Say gurls rule and boys drool...and I'll let you up!!!


I think I'd have a bigger grin than that, BTW.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

vicker said:


> I don't know what a KSC/ Space trip is, but I quit the hard stuff years ago


Its in one of the other threads about this exact same thing somewhere :grin:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ooo, I googled it. I'd have to be careful in a place like that, I have a tendency to let my curiosity get me in trouble.  there's a chance that we could get banished.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Can you run fast?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Thats the sign of a good date lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol! I don't do well with things like signs that say, "don't touch this", or "do not push this button", or some god putting you in a garden and telling you to eat everything in the world, but don't even touch the fruit from this tree. Haha! That's a set up.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Curiosity killed the cat, satisfaction brought it back?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

bostonlesley said:


> This time of the year. I'd think that a hayride would be a great date .. and so would an afternoon visit to a winery, or a livestock auction, or a day taking photos of old barns and fences.. with an old-fashioned picnic basket filled with goodies....
> 
> There are several gentlemen on ST whom I imagine would enjoy my company and I theirs..


I think this is an entirely inviting suggestion. Winery...pics of old timey bldgs...etc. A PIC-A-NIC BASKET? All right!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Finally got my baby girl's birthday cupcakes done ... this is the larger tray of the pair, it has 40 on it, and the second tray has 20 ... chocolate with cream cheese icing, and plain white cake with fudge icing ... oh, and she wanted the candy corn, silly girl 

Her party is tomorrow 2-4.










:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:stars:

now why in the world is that sideways?

:stars:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

vicker said:


> Lol! I don't do well with things like signs that say, "don't touch this", or "do not push this button", or some god putting you in a garden and telling you to eat everything in the world, but don't even touch the fruit from this tree. Haha! That's a set up.


I guess we would be thrown out together then because neither do I lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@glazed, You give her a big ST kiss from us all, K? Kids are what it's all about.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

(((hug)))

Thank you, I sure will  and I may share a few pictures tomorrow night.

(((hug)))


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

glazed said:


>


You got some funky silverware.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

There are some fabulous men here on ST that I know would make a woman very, very happy. You know who you are....=)


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Can I jello wrestle Articow and vicker first...LOL


I WILL NOT say gurls rule 'n boys drool, NEVER never surrender!!! :gaptooth:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

arcticow said:


> I WILL NOT say gurls rule 'n boys drool, NEVER never surrender!!! :gaptooth:


We'd never respect you if did.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> and, dadgummit, lol, I have one more comment ... lololol ... okay, so, what you're saying is my proposal for a date night didn't phase you at all ... didn't pique your interest, didn't whet your appetite ... just my "who" ... lol
> 
> okay back to my baby's cupcakes ... had to come back one more time and make a funny, or call out a funny.


Yes'm the date did pique my interest; as to the who-ha part? Shoot, now you got me all flustered and blushin'... won't touch that ...


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Laura said:


> We'd never respect you if did.


Thanks, now help me wash the Jello outta my ears...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

arcticow said:


> Thanks, now help me wash the Jello outta my ears...


Slurp, slurp!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Just my WHO-ha!
> 
> ...




Please accept my apologies everyone .... That was rude and I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

glazed said:


> Please accept my apologies everyone .... That was rude and I shouldn't have said that.


I thought it was funny. :rock:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

It was meant to be, but it was distasteful and wrong.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

arcticow said:


> I WILL NOT say gurls rule 'n boys drool, NEVER never surrender!!! :gaptooth:


Say hello to my little hanky....LOL


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> It was meant to be, but it was distasteful and wrong.
> 
> :donut:


A good woman is an angel in public and a devil in the bedroom.

You're pretty good, just need a better door on that bedroom.:thumb:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Fowler said:


> Say hello to my little hanky....LOL


You must buy that stuff in a 55 gal drum! :yuck::runforhills:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

lonelytree said:


> You must buy that stuff in a 55 gal drum! :yuck::runforhills:


L.A. is MIA too. Hmmm....:hrm:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I added to my collection in the cellar, Elk was getting lonely. Bwwwwaaahhhaaaa!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Prismseed said:


> A good woman is an angel in public and a devil in the bedroom.
> 
> You're pretty good, just need a better door on that bedroom.:thumb:


I don't understand what you mean, but okay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

arcticow said:


> Yes'm the date did pique my interest; as to the who-ha part? Shoot, now you got me all flustered and blushin'... *won't touch that .*..


I worry about some of y'all. I think I see some serious problems here, and I can help.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> There are some fabulous men here on ST that I know would make a woman very, very happy. You know who you are....=)


Yes, Dear.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

It was just a bad, bad play-on-words ... I had said in one post something about all he was interested in was just the "who" and then I went lol ... which made me think of ha! 

(you know, ha = lol) 

and so then my mind realized that who-ha! sounded better than who-lol

AND THEN my mind further realized the double entendre ... who-ha! 

nevermind, i cant explain my thought processes, or how "what happened" happened ... it was funny to me at the time.

Guess you had to have been there.

:stars:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

I was addressing the "won't touch that" statement.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

oh


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

glazed, don't fret about it!! Z, some of us have a shy side we can't quite shake, 'specially if we's flustered. No harm, no foul, play goes over...


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Laura said:


> Slurp, slurp!


TICKLES!!!! But don't stop...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, I guess I just have a different definition of "touch" then. Odd. I guess I really am slipping away.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Say hello to my little hanky....LOL


(Thinking out loud) Be brave, don't show fear, inhale deeply, and it will be painless...


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Z, some days I feel that way too.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

okay i will stop fretting about it, or make a sincere attempt to try


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

glazed said:


> okay i will stop fretting about it, or make a sincere attempt to try


No worries!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> It was meant to be, but it was distasteful and wrong.
> 
> :donut:


Do you have a cat-o-nine-tails? Coz you could whip your own back like the monks used to do when they had impure thoughts! Ha ha! :gaptooth:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

(((hug)))

okay okay okay DONE! El fin! 



(((hug)))


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

In the future if you have any witty notions, you can send them for my personal approval.




:trollface


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

We sure had some fun times..........:icecream:...........this was a fun group of people.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

If you reread a thread from the past..........is the experience a recreation of a past experience, or is the experience a present time experience. Which is real and which is the memory of what was real, are both real, can you really ever jump across the same creek twice, if the water has moved. And why does existentialism even matter........???


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

The past is an illusion, it's always now.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I am not around here much anymore. I know Zong is gone and happily married to his lovely bride, but I still miss talking (reading, replying, joking with) him.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I also miss Zong, he was great.



sherry in Maine said:


> I am not around here much anymore. I know Zong is gone and happily married to his lovely bride, but I still miss talking (reading, replying, joking with) him.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I would pick Locpic because of this response of his: 

"Bill, I am going to give you a word of wisdom, live your life by it or not. The way a women looks is like wrapping paper, the real gift is on the inside!!!"

And the date would be working together in the garden, or in the barn, or in the chicken coop, or making dinner at home...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So I pick some great looking lady , and then later some old wore out gal. Find out that BOTH don't have any intellect? I might as well look for looks and dive in to find out what they know. Likely the same as above, but at least its more enjoyable with the good looking one.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> We sure had some fun times..........:icecream:...........this was a fun group of people.



What do you mean...._was_ a fun group of people? :bash:

Just because we're scarce these days, don't mean we're any less funner.

I do miss the old times, though. 

Even though we're just a little handful, there's hope! (But there's no way we'll ever replace the famous Zong/Maverick threads. Them's real big shoes to fill.)



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

ROADLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're back!

How have you been, dear?


.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It has been one heck of a journey but I'm still standing!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HEY, Long time nosee


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I have no idea what I thought a great date would be when this thread started, but I know what a perfect first date would be now.

A Saturday matinee in a theatre filled with unsupervised kids. You and I sit in the back and shoot the most obnoxious brats with Jujubees using improvised flight accelerators. Grown ups are never suspected or challenged. We each have our own box of popcorn, but I eat both. 

After the movie, there is still plenty of time for a walk on the beach, get some exercise , stretch the muscles after those uncomfortable theatre seats. Trolling for muggers is always a fun option. The adrenaline will keep us awake for the long drive home.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

roadless said:


> It has been one heck of a journey but I'm still standing!


I have thought of you often.

What are you up too? Where have you been?
What have you learned? 
What are you up to next??????


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am living in Pennsylvania now.
I have a job at a local school.

I have learned that :
- I cannot live for or through others.
- what others say and do define them not me. 
- my thoughts can get me in trouble but I can change them
- helping others is the best medicine 
- I have to accept that there are some things that I will never understand, but when I am spiritually fit that is okay.......so my task is to try each day to trust God and do the next right thing.


----------

